# Effects of reverse time traveling?



## daniduckyface (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi guys i recently got the game in late november and i had time traveled quite a bit into the future (mid march 2015) to unlock some stuff and to cycle out some unwanted villagers to make room for the 10 permanent ones i have now. Will reverse time traveling to the present day mess up my town and make me lose any villagers? I have the beautiful town oridinance so i'm not worried about weeds. Just concerned if i will lose any of my villagers in the process


----------



## scartwright (Dec 11, 2014)

I found this quote with a bit of googling, most seem to agree with the person who said it:

"Small correction, when jumping back to the past, the game does not count every day you pass as another day. Instead, the game treats the day you land on as if it was the same day as the one you left, except that the villagers' move timers are advanced by a day and store contents and special visitors are rerolled."


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 11, 2014)

scartwright said:


> I found this quote with a bit of googling, most seem to agree with the person who said it:
> 
> "Small correction, when jumping back to the past, the game does not count every day you pass as another day. Instead, the game treats the day you land on as if it was the same day as the one you left, except that the villagers' move timers are advanced by a day and store contents and special visitors are rerolled."



So i shouldn't lose anyone? And what dows it mean by rerolled special visitors?


----------



## Kestheba (Dec 11, 2014)

edit: I was wrong nevermind


----------



## Drew1234 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well watch as your wrinkles magically disappear, and you will instantly feel more youthful. The villagers will all be gone and dinosaurs will now roam your town! 
Kidding, when I travel back there was never any issues, villagers only move on the day they tell you, in the future, so going ahead will cause some to move out, whereas back nothing bad will take place.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 11, 2014)

Drew1234 said:


> Well watch as your wrinkles magically disappear, and you will instantly feel more youthful. The villagers will all be gone and dinosaurs will now roam your town!
> Kidding, when I travel back there was never any issues, villagers only move on the day they tell you, in the future, so going ahead will cause some to move out, whereas back nothing bad will take place.


Do you know if it will reset the times i've had gracie come to my town? I'm one fashion check away. Would it just be better to keep going then reset


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2014)

No how matter how far you time travel backwards, it will only count as 1 day. You could go back a month or a year and nothing will change in your town. Just make sure before to get a villager to ping you about moving (and then don't let them move) before you TT backwards.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 11, 2014)

Natty said:


> No how matter how far you time travel backwards, it will only count as 1 day. You could go back a month or a year and nothing will change in your town. Just make sure before to get a villager to ping you about moving (and then don't let them move) before you TT backwards.


Okay thanks!


----------



## avsrule247 (Dec 11, 2014)

I can 99% confirm that time traveling backwards (as other people have said) only counts as one day. The other 1% comes from the fact that every single piece of information is based off speculation and people's experiences and there isn't a real guide so to speak regarding the functions of this game from Nintendo. With that said I always cross my fingers whenever I have to travel backwards because weird things can happen. (for instance, I had a villager tell me they were moving and I had to TT backwards and when I got to my desired date that villager was no longer moving, someone else arbitrary decided they were moving)


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 11, 2014)

If you time travel back, it will count as only one day. It won't affect your game at all, though if any of your villagers are moving out soon, they'll move out one day earlier (for example, if they're in boxes, they will be gone, and if they're moving in 5 days they will now move out in 4). Otherwise, time travelling into the future causes more issues in terms of weeds than time travelling back. It's like only day has passed when you do that.

I can confirm this because I've time travelled into the past, mainly when trying to move villagers out, and on a couple of occasions I was several years into the future when I did that.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Time Traveling will not give you bedhead and it technically counts as one day, however whenever there is a villager that is about to move out (in any stage, from 5 days to boxes), however far you TT back will count for the number of days that you TTed back. You will want to stop someone from moving before you take the large jump. This method does work for moving forward as well.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 11, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Time Traveling will not give you bedhead and it technically counts as one day, however whenever there is a villager that is about to move out (in any stage, from 5 days to boxes), however far you TT back will count for the number of days that you TTed back. You will want to stop someone from moving before you take the large jump. This method does work for moving forward as well.


Okay thank you i'll just check to make sure everyone's staying before i head back


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 11, 2014)

I TT in my harvest town a lot.  When it gets to September I roll the clock back to May or June.
Before I did I harvested all my trees and replaced the dead ones.  When I rolled the clock back the new trees were still a planted one.  I thought it would have grown one size but it didn't.


----------



## kasane (Dec 11, 2014)

While TT'ing backwards will only count as a day, no matter how many days/months/years you go back to, if a villager was to move out on the next day, then when you load your game on the TT'ed back date to the past will result in them landing in boxes


----------



## pictureperfectLT (Dec 11, 2014)

No matter how far back you time travel, it will only count as "one day". So unless if a villager is CURRENTLY in boxes in the future, if you time travel back, they will be gone. That's the only effect that I know of, and have experienced first-hand.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay incase anyone was curious, i can confirm what the above users have stated that it only counts as one day so everything went smoothly  thanks again to all who posted!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe that you can time travel backwards as much as you want and it will count as one day...
it's kinda useful if you missed an event or a villager birthday for example :3


----------



## Creeper$ (Dec 12, 2014)

everybody posted what I was going to say lol


----------

